# New tank



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

So I started my tank on Thursday, I have a biocube 14 gal with live sand live rock and bought some premixed water from the store since it came in jugs which I would have had to buy either way. 

I've asked 4 people when I should be able to put any fish in and got 4 different answers. 
The first said put only snails and hermit crabs for now. 
The second said let it run longer. 
The third said to put blue damsels in it tomorrow. 
And the fourth said I could probably put my clowns in tomorrow. 

What are your guys opinions? I don't want to buy something and have it die quick. 

I got my water tested today and they said it was pretty good.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Coltonetherton said:


> So I started my tank on Thursday, I have a biocube 14 gal with live sand live rock and bought some premixed water from the store since it came in jugs which I would have had to buy either way.
> 
> I've asked 4 people when I should be able to put any fish in and got 4 different answers.
> The first said put only snails and hermit crabs for now.
> ...


Really all these answers are right. It depends on what you want to happen down the road. I believe that no tank should see a fish before at least 4 weeks when you are sure your system is ready. Then there are some who add fish as soon as a week after the tank is up and running. What I have found to happen with those systems is, it looks like things are going well and all of a sudden you will see a post saying help all my fish a dying or died. One thing to remember in this hobby is no good thing happens over night. IMO a test reading of pretty good is not good enough. Save yourself some frustration and a lot of money by waiting a few weeks before adding fish. I know it hard to look at a empty tank when you want it to be teaming with life but it's the life of your tank you can't see is what make a more balanced system. And keep this in mind your local fish store is in the business of selling you something not whats best for your tank. That's not a stab at LFS but for a lot of them this is the truth. Another thing to keep in mind is with a small water volume (14gal) things can go south on you real fast so you have to be more careful then the guy that has 180gal of water volume. Get your own test kits learn to use them for yourself this way you won't have to have someone tell you your water is pretty good you'll know for yourself. I hope this helps.


----------



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. But 2 of those 4 were friends who have been doing salt water for atleast 5 years now so that's why I was so confused cuz their opinions were so different


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Coltonetherton said:


> Thanks for the info. But 2 of those 4 were friends who have been doing salt water for atleast 5 years now so that's why I was so confused cuz their opinions were so different


That happens a lot in this hobby you get conflicting info. This will hold true above all else "what works for someone else's tank my not work for yours and vice versa". There are some many different factors that come in to play when setting up a new tank.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd recommend starting with a pound of shrimp from the super market. That's two for the tank to push the cycle and the rest for you along with some linguini and a nice glass of wine.

Monitor your ammonia and nitrites. When they stay at zero, you should be ready to go. I usually avoid damsels because they are easy to add but terrible to get out.

Remember that you are dealing with a very small volume of water and accordingly, you can only have a very small amount of livestock. Take your time and read, research, and ask before you act. Good luck!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> I'd recommend starting with a pound of shrimp from the super market. That's two for the tank to push the cycle and the rest for you along with some linguini and a nice glass of wine.
> 
> Monitor your ammonia and nitrites. When they stay at zero, you should be ready to go. I usually avoid damsels because they are easy to add but terrible to get out.
> 
> Remember that you are dealing with a very small volume of water and accordingly, you can only have a very small amount of livestock. Take your time and read, research, and ask before you act. Good luck!


Good point Doc...I would have to say this is the best way to cycle a tank. This way you know what you have. And as the Doc said if you want a fish for the long haul don't add it, unless you plan on tearing down the tank to get it out.


----------



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys. I had my water tested today and yesterday. Both times I got good readings. So I went ahead and got my pair of clownfish because I didn't want to deal with the damsels. The guy said I could add another fish in a week or 2 as long as my levels stay how they are. What would you recommend to go with 2 ocellaris clowns?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Coltonetherton said:


> Awesome thanks guys. I had my water tested today and yesterday. Both times I got good readings. So I went ahead and got my pair of clownfish because I didn't want to deal with the damsels. The guy said I could add another fish in a week or 2 as long as my levels stay how they are. What would you recommend to go with 2 ocellaris clowns?


With a 14gal tank I would add another fish for awhile. Just enjoy what you have for a bit.


----------

